

An isomorphic web framework built on top of Node.js, AngularJS, PostgreSQL - martijndeh
http://nodeonfire.org/

======
scheda
Man, there are so many choices for things like this these days. Meteor is
kinda my go-to, but this does look pretty nifty. That said, I think I'm better
of sticking with what I know while it's still in it's infancy than jumping
from stack to stack.

~~~
martijndeh
Meteor is great, too. If you're looking for an integrated A/B testing module
or 1st party PostgreSQL support, you should have a look at Node on Fire.

